# I like to study Korean, but...



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

I have a simple translation question, so I would appreciate it if you could all help me out.  I need to translate the following sentence:

*I like to study Korean, but it is not very easy, and that is annoying.*

My try is probably wrong, but here it goes:

한글을 배우 좋아해, 근데 쉬운 아니애요, 하고 그곳 자증나.

I want it to be informal, and again I think my sentence is probably horribly wrong, but thanks for the help.

감사합니다.


----------



## astlanda

I'm no Korean, but:

1. 한글 is Korean alphabet - not the language. > 한국말
2. 배우 좋아 > 배운것​을 좋아
3. 해, 근데 > 하​지​만
4. 쉬운 아니애요, 하고 > 쉽지 않은데
5. 나 expresses surprise or sth.

A hint: Korean might be less difficult (I didn't say easier), if you had started with Wenyan, Mandarin and Japanese.


----------



## falloutboyz

Hi 

8'm Korean and this is my 6th yr studying in U.S.

Ok, so if your trying to say ..

*I like to study Korean, but it is not very easy, and that is annoying*

it would be 

비록(eventhough)한국말이(Korean is)쉽지않아(not easy so)배우기 힘들지만(it is fustrating), 난(I) 한국말을(Korean) 배우는것을(learning) 좋아한다(like).  

I'm pretty sure this is correct  and if you hav any other questions, let me know . 
Keep working on learning Korean, you can do it !


----------



## maghanish2

Thank you for your help.  I appreciate it, but could you tell me which word is *but*?  Because since the sentence order is so different it confuses me a little.  Thanks!


----------



## astlanda

The two last syllables of  힘들지만 i.e. 지만 are in fact a conjunctive verbal suffix , which stands for "but".


----------



## falloutboyz

I'm very sorry for your confusion! 

Yes, Astlanda, your right! 
"But" would be "지만"

*비록(eventhough)한국말이(Korean is)쉽지않아(not easy so)배우기 힘들지만(it is fustrating),* *난(I) 한국말을(Korean) 배우는것을(learning) 좋아한다(like).*

My other sentences that flows smoothly:
     나는(I) 한국말(Korean) 배우는것을(to learn) 좋아한다(like) 그러나 (but) 그것을(it is) 배우는것이(to learn) 쉽지않아(not easy)짜증난다(annoying).

Therefore it would be 나는 or 난 (same thing)한국말 배우는것을 좋아한다. 그러나 그것을 배우는것이 쉽지않아 짜증난다. 

My other sentence that flow smoothly: 
     나는(I) 한국말(Korean) 배우는것을(to learn) 좋아한다(like). 그러나(but) 쉽지(easy)않아(not)서(so) 짜증난다(annoying).

Therefore it would be 나는 한국말 배우는것을 좋아한다. 그러나 쉽지 않아서 짜증난다.

The sentences that I provided(above) were the sentences that flow smoothly. You would write it and say it just the way it is. But for you to understand cleary, I wrote another sentence.  

The original of your sentence was 

*I like to study Korean, but it is not very easy, and that is annoying.
*
나는(I) 한국말(Korean) 배우는것을(to learn)좋아한다(like). 그러나(but )이것은(it is) 매우(very) 쉽지(easy) 않다(not). 그리고(So) 그것은(that is) 짜증난다(annoying). 

This might be the one you can understand better, but since this does not flow smoothly so no one would use a sentence like this. As you would know the flowing of the sentence is very important in any language. If the sentence flows right, it is more clear for the readers/listeners to understand. 

*I hope I helped you *

*Have a great day !!


*


----------



## astlanda

Annyeong, falloutboyz-ssi! (Or should I use -nim?  )

Is the 배운것​을 좋아한다 construction totally incorrect or does it just mean, that "I liked to study"?


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks for the help.

Korean still confuses me but I'll just keep practicing and hopefully I'll be able to get better at it!

Thanks again!


----------



## by45

astlanda said:


> Annyeong, falloutboyz-ssi! (Or should I use -nim?  )
> 
> Is the 배운것​을 좋아한다 construction totally incorrect or does it just mean, that "I liked to study"?


 
it sounds little bit strange...."배운것을 좋아한다"...I don't think we(Korean) use this sentence.

"I liked to study..." could be translated to "배우는것이 좋았다..." or sth...

"배운것을 좋아한다" may be "I like the experience that I used to study..." in English....I think....


----------



## Halu-halo

*I like to study Korean, but it is not very easy, and that is annoying*
I think the easiest informal translation would be...

*"한국말 배우는 것은 좋아 하지만, 쉽지는 않기 때문에 자쯩이 난다."*

which would actually translate to.... 
*I like to study korean but it's annoying bcoz it's not easy. ^^*


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks for all the replies!  So would this sentence make sense:

(난) 한국어 배우는 줗아해, 근데 쉽지 않아.  그것 사씅나.

I'm not sure, but I hope it makes a little sense....I sort of combined some of the answers.

Thanks again!


----------



## Halu-halo

Let me re-write that for you.... ^^

(난) /한국어/ 배우는 것을/ 줗아해/ 근데/ 쉽지/ 않아/ 그래서/ 자쯩나. 
(I)/ Korean/ learning/ like/ but/ easy/ not/ that's why/ annoying 

That would be just about perfect!!!


----------



## 한국어를 좋아하세요?

maghanish2 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! So would this sentence make sense:
> 
> (난) 한국어 배우는 줗아해, 근데 쉽지 않아. 그것 사씅나.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I hope it makes a little sense....I sort of combined some of the answers.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
Honestly, that doesn't make much sense to me.

I would say something like 한국어 배우는 걸 좋아하긴 하는데 쉽지 않네. 그래서 좀 안타까워.

"짜증" would mean irritation, hot-temper, anger, etc. and always have negative connotations.

You want to know, of course, that there are thousands of alternatives to express it depending on situations, whom you're talking to, etc.


----------



## maghanish2

Okay.  Thank you for your help!

감사합니다!


----------



## nhk9

Here's my take on it.

한국말을 공부하는 게 좋기 한데, (공부가) 쉽지 않으니 짱나.


----------

